# ممكن نلاقي أمثلة كتابية عن الإحباط واليأس؟؟؟



## ABOTARBO (7 فبراير 2010)

* ممكن نلاقي أمثلة كتابية عن الإحباط واليأس* 

في الكتاب المقدس عدد من الأمثلة لناس مروا بمشاعر الإحباط واليأس، كان مثلاً أولهم آدم وحواء بعد الخطية؟ 
 *أمثلة كتابية عن الأشخاص اللي عانوا من مشاعر اليأس والإحباط : *​ *           - إبراهيم       (تكوين 15)                        - يونان          (يونان 4). *​ *           - أيوب (سفر أيوب)                       - إيليا (1ملوك 19). *​ *           - الملك شاول (1صم 16: 23-24)     - أرميا (سفر أرميا). *​ *           - داود (في عدد كبير من المزامير). *​ * فمثلاً بيقول داود في مزمور 38: 6،8 "اليوم كله ذهبت حزيناً... خدرت وانسحقت إلى الغاية". *​ * أمثلة عن الإحباط نتيجة الشعور بالذنب : *​ *شعر قايين بالإحباط عندما شعر بأنه عصى الله. *​ * "فقال الرب لقايين لماذا اغتظت ولماذا سقط وجهك. إن أحسنت أفلا رفع وإن لم تحسن فعند الباب خطية رابضة وإليك اشتياقها وأنت تسود عليها" (تك 4: 6-7). *​ *كذلك شعر داواد –بإحباط شديد- بعدما وقع في خطية الزنى. "لما سكت بليت عظامي من زفيري اليوم كله. لأن يدك ثقلت علي نهاراً وليلاً. تحولت رطوبتي إلى يبوسه القيظ" (مز 32: 3-4). *​ *اعترف داود بخطيته لله فحصل على غفران الله وتحرر من قيد اليأس والإحباط.*​ *"وأنا قلت في حيرتي أنني قد انقطعت من قدام عينيك ولكنك سمعت صوت تضرعي إذا صرخت إليك"، "أحبوا الرب يا جميع أتقيائه. الرب حافظ الأمانة ومجاز بكثر العامل بالكبرياء. لتتشدد وتتشجع قلوبكم يا جميع منتظرين الرب. طوبى للذي غفر إثمه وسترت خطيته. طوبى لرجل لا يحسب له الرب خطية ولا في روحه غش" (مز 31: 22، 5:32). *​ *"أعترف لك بخطيتي ولا أكتم إثمي قلت اعترف للرب بذنبي وأنت رفعت آثام خطيتي" (مز 5:32). *​ *"إن اعترفنا بخطايانا فهو أمين وعادل حتى يغفر لنا خطايانا ويطهرنا من كل إثم" (1يو 9:1). *​ * بعدما وقع داود في الخطية صلى إلى الله صلاة رائعة طالباً المغفرة، هذه الصلاة تعتبر مثال لكل منا في حال إحساسنا باليأس والذنب. "ارحمني يا الله حسب رحمتك، حسب كثرة رأفتك امحِ معاصي، اغسلني كثيراً من إثمي ومن خطيتي طهرني. لأني عارف بمعاصي وخطيتي أمامي دائماً. إليك وحدك أخطأت والشر قدام عينيك صنعت لكي تتبرر في أقوالك وتذكر في قضائك، هاأنذا بالإثم صورت وبالخطية حبلت بي أمي. ها قد سررت بالحق في الباطن ففي السريرة تعرفني حكمة، طهرني بالزوفا فأطهر، إغسلني فأبيض أكثر من الثلج اسمعني سروراً وفرحاً فتبتهج عظاماً سحقتها، استر وجهك عن خطاياي وامح كل آثامي. قلباً نقياً اخلق فيا يا الله وروحاً مستقيماً جدد في داخلي، لا تطرحني من قدام وجهك وروحك القدوس لا تنزعه مني، رد لي بهجة خلاصك وبروح منتدبة أعضدني فأعلم الأثمة طرقك والخطاة إليك يرجعون. نجني من الدماء يا الله إله خلاصي فيسبح لساني برك، يا رب افتح شفتي فيخبر فمي بتسبيحك لأنك لا تسر بذبيحة وإلا فكنت أقدمها بمحرقة لا ترضى، ذبائح الله هي روح منكسرة، القلب المنكسر والمنسحق يا الله لا تحتقره"  مزمور 51: 1-17"*​ *عندما تشعر بالإحباط فقط ضع كل أملك وثقتك في الرب وهو يعتني بك.*​ *"لماذا أنت منحنية يا نفس؟ ولماذا تأنين في. ارتجي الله لأني بعد أحمده لأجل خلاص وجهي.... لأنك أنت إله حصني"       (مز 5:42، 2:43) *​ *"توكل على الرب بكل قلبك وعلى فهمك لا تعتمد، في كل طرقك اعرفه وهو يقوم سبلك" (أم 3: 5-6) *​ *"وليملئكم إله الرجاء كل سرور وسلام في الإيمان لتزدادوا في الرجاء بقوة الروح القدوس" (رومية 13:15). *​ *"افرحوا في الرب كل حين وأقول أيضاً افرحوا. ليكن حلمكم معروفاً عند جميع الناس. الرب قريب. لا تهتموا بشيء بل في كل شيء بالصلاة والدعاء مع الشكر لتعلم طلباتكم لدى الله وسلام الله الذي يفوق كل عقل يحفظ قلوبكم وأفكاركم في المسيح يسوع، أخيراً أيها الإخوة كل ما هو حق كل ما هو جليل كل ما هو عادل كل ما هو طاهر كل ما هو مسر كل ما صيته حسن إن كانت فضيلة وإن كان مدح ففي هذه افتكروا" (في 4: 4-8). *​ * "فتواضعوا تحت يد الله القوية لكي يرفعكم في حينه ملقين كل همكم عليه لأنه هو يعتني بكم" (1بط 5: 6-7) ​ على ما يبدوا المشكلات النفسية صعبة ومعقدة لكن ممكن للمؤمنين أن يحرروا منها بمعونة الله. ​ "مكتئبين في كل شيء ولكن غير متضايقين. متحررين لكن ليس يائسين. مضطهدين لكن غير متروكين مطروحين لكن غير هالكين" (2كور 4: 8-9). ​ "لذلك لا نفشل بل وإن كان إنساننا الخارج يفنى فالداخل يتجدد يوماً فيوماً. لأن خفة ضيقتنا الوقتية تنشئ لنا أكثر فأكثر ثقل مجد أبدياً ونحن غير ناظرين إلى الأشياء التي ترى بل إلى التي لا ترى لأن التي ترى وقتيه أما التي لا ترى فأبدية"          (2كور 4: 16-18). ​           افتكر دايماً كل اللي قدمه الرب يسوع عشانك وخلي فكرك على الأمور الأبدية ومش بس على الأمور الأرضية الوقتية فعندما يتشبث المؤمن بحب الله والرجاء اللي أعطاه لنا فيقدر يقاوم أي تجارب وصعاب في حياته. ​ "...... فأنا أفضل في الأتعاب أكثر. في الضربات أوفر. في السجون أكثر. في الميتات مراراً كثيرة. من اليهود خمس مرات قبلت أربعين جلدة إلا واحدة. ثلاث مرات ضربت بالعصا. مره رجمت. ثلاث مرات انكسرت بي السفينة. ليلاً ونهاراً قضيت في العمق. بأسفار مراراً كثيرة بأخطار سيول، بأخطار لصوص، بأخطار من جنسي، بأخطار من الأمم، بأخطار في المدينة، بأخطار في البرية، بأخطار في البحر، بأخطار من إخوة كذبه. في تعب وكد، في أسهار مراراً كثيرة، في جوع وعطش. في أصوام مراراً كثيرة. في برد وعري. عدا ما هو دون ذلك. التراكم علي كل يوم. الاهتمام بجميع الكنائس". (2كور 11: 23-28). ​  "مع المسيح صلبت فأحيا لا أنا بل المسيح يحيا في. فما أحياه الآن في الجسد فإنما أحياه في الإيمان. إيمان ابن الله الذي أحبني وأسلم نفسه من أجلي" (غل 20:2). ​ عندما شعر الإسرائيليين باليأس، أمرهم الله أن يصغوا. ​ "وأما منتظرو الرب فيجددون قوة، يرفعون أجنحة كالنسور، يرقدون ولا يتعبون يمشون ولا يعيون" (أش 31:40).​ *​
* منقووووووول 

*​


----------

